# Glycine pre- and post-Invicta logo?



## constant change

I just saw a reference to a "pre-Invicta" Glycine logo. Can anyone post photos of both, or describe the difference?

Thanks!


----------



## filthyj24

Pre = Crown, Post = Winged crown. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Logo update happened before acquisition


----------



## ImranD

The new logo and designs are absolutely horrific; I'm afraid Glycine has become victims of Invicta's unattractive designs!


----------



## Cigarbob

ImranD said:


> The new logo and designs are absolutely horrific; I'm afraid Glycine has become victims of Invicta's unattractive designs!


LOL. Read the post above yours. You might be misinformed.

The INVICTA!!! posts really get a little tiresome, don't you think? People were posting this silly stuff before the new catalog even came out. I guess pretending to see Invicta influence everywhere destroying the brand is somehow cool.

The new 42s that some members here are getting look just fine to me, and look absolutely nothing like anything INVICTA!!!


----------



## Minorcollector

When did the merger actually happen? From what I read, Glycine will still be it's own manufacturer doing it's own thing. It just happens to be owned by Invicta now. I don't think Invicta has any plans to change anything with the Glycine brand.


----------



## Cigarbob

Minorcollector said:


> When did the merger actually happen? From what I read, Glycine will still be it's own manufacturer doing it's own thing. It just happens to be owned by Invicta now. I don't think Invicta has any plans to change anything with the Glycine brand.


Please don't confuse the haters with facts.


----------



## constant change

I'm glad to hear they are retaining autonomy. McDonald's could buy a watch company for all I care as long as they didn't start naming the watches Big Mac and Quarter Pounder.


----------



## mooncameras

constant change said:


> I'm glad to hear they are retaining autonomy. McDonald's could buy a watch company for all I care as long as they didn't start naming the watches Big Mac and Quarter Pounder.


thats actually a good dive watch name 
the Big Mac , the orient beast, seiko monster
and the Glycine Big Mac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## publandlord

taike said:


> Logo update happened before acquisition


I don't care about facts! INVICTA!!


----------



## Drudge

Minorcollector said:


> When did the merger actually happen? From what I read, Glycine will still be it's own manufacturer doing it's own thing. It just happens to be owned by Invicta now. I don't think Invicta has any plans to change anything with the Glycine brand.


As of right now they are still a small family run watch company that's owned by Invicta. Don't know if Invicta plans to bring in their own people and designs but as of right now Glycine is almost run like an independent.


----------



## publandlord

Drudge said:


> As of right now they are still a small family run watch company that's owned by Invicta. Don't know if Invicta plans to bring in their own people and designs but as of right now Glycine is almost run like an independent.


ARGH! INVICTA!!

Anyway, the new Airman is definitely a modern take on the original. I don't think the 44mm or 46mm would fit very well on me, but the 42mm Base 22 always did, and I reckon this new one is pretty good-looking, in a slightly minimalist sort of way. Just a shame they've binned several of the historical reissue-type models, and I fear for the rest, given the Poundland-style commercial strategy they have had forced on them (I suspect).


----------



## Skeleton-Key

With the logo, like so many aspects of Glycine, it is hard to tell the difference between what Glycine was originally going to do and what Invicta wants them to do. It's entirely possible that Glycine wanted to move in a more Invicta-like direction before the acquisition.


----------



## scooter1

Skeleton-Key said:


> With the logo, like so many aspects of Glycine, it is hard to tell the difference between what Glycine was originally going to do and what Invicta wants them to do. It's entirely possible that Glycine wanted to move in a more Invicta-like direction before the acquisition.


...or just wanted to jump on Invicta's huge distribution network. More likely, newer family members wanted to draw some cash from the business, which is an extremely common business cycle. It likely has much more to do with business and money than watches.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

scooter1 said:


> ...or just wanted to jump on Invicta's huge distribution network. More likely, newer family members wanted to draw some cash from the business, which is an extremely common business cycle. It likely has much more to do with business and money than watches.


Invicta's distribution network exists in N and S America, and SE Asia. It also has three dealers in Australia.

Glycine has always produced outlandish watches.


----------



## DiverBob

I am partial to the new logo and as long as Glycine can keep putting out watches like the Combat 6 and Combat sub for reasonable prices, I am in.


----------



## UAV-OPS

constant change said:


> I'm glad to hear they are retaining autonomy. McDonald's could buy a watch company for all I care as long as they didn't start naming the watches Big Mac and Quarter Pounder.


I would buy a watch called the Big Mac...


----------



## Cocas

Yes, I know that "Pre = Crown, Post = Winged crown".

But the post logo , no matter how I look at it . I hate to say this but it looks like A Headless Bird!


----------



## taike

Cocas said:


> Yes, I know that "Pre = Crown, Post = Winged crown".
> 
> But the post logo , no matter how I look at it . I hate to say this but it looks like A Headless Bird!


Talking out of school


----------



## Emre

There is no such a thing pre and post Invicta logo.Glycine already had that winged logo presented in Baselfair 2016 ( Mar '16 ), while they already had it by Q4 2015. Invicta got involved in Aug '16.

I know it's a hot topic to bash Invicta, but please stop beating the dead horse, the logo change was initiated by the owning family before Invicta.


----------



## JessePinkman

I bought a Combat Sub a few weeks ago that has the new "winged" logo, and I think it looks fine. I prefer the old crown logo slightly, but not enough to gripe about. I'm very happy with my first Glycine. I'm still in the honeymoon phase and wear it nearly every day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A+U

yup the new logo predates the invicta takeover.

Still don't like it however. In fact, i would prefer no logo at all (crown or winged), but just the name, like how it was done some time back.


----------



## NightOwl

As far as the combat 6 and combat sub lines go, the new logo is a fast indicator of whether or not the case has drilled lugs. Old logo = drilled lugs, new logo = no holes. 

I've been meaning to buy more dial color versions of combat 6s but I've noticed all the good deal are for the newer no holes case. Shame too because drilled lugs are always the best lugs. Hopefully, there's one final batch of old logos glycine still left to clearance.


----------



## Alva josh

I've got an older glycine and I love it. I really like the combat sub and from what I have seen and heard there's been no invicta impact on their watches. Also I would love one of those square face watches posted above. Those look awesome


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

The bigger loss IMO is the absence of drilled lugs, which is clearly a cost-cutting measure. I love my Combat Sub - have had it for a couple of months now - but bought it on the expectation of drilled lugs, which was part of my decision since I change straps quite often. Not a huge deal since I switched over to quick release spring bars but I feel at least mildly ripped off.


----------



## NC Rob

New logo, old logo - as long as I like the watch style it works for me (and it does). If the watches no longer catch your eye, there are plenty out there that will.


----------



## Cigarbob

LosAngelesTimer said:


> The bigger loss IMO is the absence of drilled lugs, which is clearly a cost-cutting measure. I love my Combat Sub - have had it for a couple of months now - but bought it on the expectation of drilled lugs, which was part of my decision since I change straps quite often. Not a huge deal since I switched over to quick release spring bars but I feel at least mildly ripped off.


I prefer drilled lugs myself. But it's hard for me to imagine that not drilling the holes would result in substantial savings in manufacturing costs. I haven't handled any of the new models, but the case quality looks good in the pictures I've seen.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

When manufacturing a product for mass consumption, there's often pressure to cut unit costs, no matter how small the savings. Can you point to another potential reason why they might have stopped offering drilled lugs on Combat Sub models?


----------



## taike

LosAngelesTimer said:


> When manufacturing a product for mass consumption, there's often pressure to cut unit costs, no matter how small the savings. Can you point to another potential reason why they might have stopped offering drilled lugs on Combat Sub models?


Aesthetics


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Deleted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Yeah, I'm not buying that answer.


----------



## eljay

LosAngelesTimer said:


> The bigger loss IMO is the absence of drilled lugs, which is clearly a cost-cutting measure.


But is it? It seems like it would be easier to drill all the way through each lug from the outside than to blind drill from the inside. If nothing else I can't see it taking any _longer_.


----------



## Camguy

The Airman 17 SPHAIR I just received today has the old logo on the dial and the new one on the inside of the strap.


----------



## Belloc

taike said:


> Aesthetics


Pretty sure Rolex and lots of others didn't quit drilling lugs to save 2 cents or whatever. Maybe Glycine is trying to move upmarket slightly.

Edit: Sorry, this was in response to the post saying that Glycine couldn't have quit drilling lugs for aesthetic reasons. Just pointing out that lots of companies have done it exactly for that reason.


----------



## gullwinggt

Just to avoid this mental debate, I went ahead and ordered a DC-4 GMT today.


----------



## BT1993

So true! Invicta will ruin Glycine.


----------



## Sodiac

mooncameras said:


> thats actually a good dive watch name
> the Big Mac , the orient beast, seiko monster
> and the Glycine Big Mac


I like "Quarter Pounder", the watch with heft.


----------



## chenpofu

It doesn't matter whether the lineup and design changes took place before or after the sale of the brand, I don't really like any of the airman models being offered right now, but that is just me.


----------



## Cigarbob

chenpofu said:


> It doesn't matter whether the lineup and design changes took place before or after the sale of the brand, I don't really like any of the airman models being offered right now, but that is just me.


Base 22, SST 12, Airman 18, Airman 17, DC-4, and occasionally a minty No. 1 are all still available if you look around a bit.

I have a couple Base 22, a blue SST 12, Silver No.1, and a DC-4 and they are lovely in the hand. Also, I haven't had any of the trouble some members have with quality, they all run between 0/+5 seconds per day. And the 2893-2 ETA is smooth as silk.

If you want one of the very old vintage Glycine's there are some members here who have the expertise to help you with finding one, and we also have a member who is a watchmaker and services vintage Airman.

Best of luck finding something that you love, there are some great examples still to be had.


----------



## chenpofu

Cigarbob said:


> Base 22, SST 12, Airman 18, Airman 17, DC-4, and occasionally a minty No. 1 are all still available if you look around a bit.
> 
> I have a couple Base 22, a blue SST 12, Silver No.1, and a DC-4 and they are lovely in the hand. Also, I haven't had any of the trouble some members have with quality, they all run between 0/+5 seconds per day. And the 2893-2 ETA is smooth as silk.
> 
> If you want one of the very old vintage Glycine's there are some members here who have the expertise to help you with finding one, and we also have a member who is a watchmaker and services vintage Airman.
> 
> Best of luck finding something that you love, there are some great examples still to be had.


Thank you Cigarbob, yeah I just got a white dial No 1 GMT coming from a forum member, really looking forward to it. I wanted to start with a No 1 purist, but have not seen any available for sale for a while, and this one showed up so I jumped on it. I really like the DC-4 also, but my wrist is small, 42 mm watch that might wear on the larger side is likely not going to work for me, probably will have to see one in person before I decide.


----------



## Cigarbob

chenpofu said:


> Thank you Cigarbob, yeah I just got a white dial No 1 GMT coming from a forum member, really looking forward to it. I wanted to start with a No 1 purist, but have not seen any available for sale for a while, and this one showed up so I jumped on it. I really like the DC-4 also, but my wrist is small, 42 mm watch that might wear on the larger side is likely not going to work for me, probably will have to see one in person before I decide.


I think the No 1 GMT looks very good! I usually prefer the Purist, but in this case the small dial might make the GMT a bit easier on the eyes:


----------



## airking57

If anyone is interested, an update on Emporio Armani v. Glycine, it gives a good look at the timeline of the court case and Armani has lost the case in the Swiss Supreme Court and the intellectual property court of the EU. Interesting,Armani v. Glycine quick read.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

I can't really explain why but I prefer the old logo ...


----------

